# Conduit



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am currently doing my first year pre-app, and just got into the commercial/industrial section and was wondering if anyone had any tips or tricks on bending conduit? Anything would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

On hand benders try to hang onto the same bender, I got used to my benders and other benders I use can get dog legs sometimes, I don't know if it's my hook that's bent or others but I'm used to mine and that's what I use. Best way to learn it is to do it, pick up benfields conduit bending manual on amazon or ebay and read that and pick up a bundle or two of 1/2" emt and go to town. The first job I did where I ran a bunch of emt and got comfortable and confident was in a barn where there was a lot of angles and weird bends. 
At first it is a good idea to try to make your bends in one piece instead of cutting and coupling when you make a mistake. Get good and the speed will come naturally. 
Not so much bending related but ream your conduit everytime, factory ends included. I had an apprentice for a while that reamed like crap and it got to where I made him twist his finger around inside. He only had to cut his finger once to start reaming better.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> On hand benders try to hang onto the same bender, I got used to my benders and other benders I use can get dog legs sometimes, I don't know if it's my hook that's bent or others but I'm used to mine and that's what I use. Best way to learn it is to do it, pick up benfields conduit bending manual on amazon or ebay and read that and pick up a bundle or two of 1/2" emt and go to town. The first job I did where I ran a bunch of emt and got comfortable and confident was in a barn where there was a lot of angles and weird bends.
> At first it is a good idea to try to make your bends in one piece instead of cutting and coupling when you make a mistake. Get good and the speed will come naturally.
> Not so much bending related but ream your conduit everytime, factory ends included. I had an apprentice for a while that reamed like crap and it got to where I made him twist his finger around inside. He only had to cut his finger once to start reaming better.


check out this for IDEAL BENDERS http://www.toolup.com/brands_ideal.aspx?section=-2864-

You want to have your own set of benders.

This link will help you too...http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/conduit_bender_guide.pdf

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

kev900 said:


> I am currently doing my first year pre-app, and just got into the commercial/industrial section and was wondering if anyone had any tips or tricks on bending conduit? Anything would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


PLAN YOUR RUNS!...plan the work - work the plan!!! :thumbsup:

Straight pipe is cheap pipe. Contractors like that. Don't try to create "works of art" Less bends = easier pulls. Always bend like you will pull the wire.

Always try to get hooked up with the best "bender guy" on the Job. They normally start at 40, and older. Ya were crusty - but we can bend to beat the band!

My Favorite book for pipe is Richard A. Cox's " _Electrician's Guide to_ _Conduit Bending" -_ simple, but effective.

Most important - Show up on time, clothes that look like your ready to do the job, and a busy worker, is an employed worker (not talking busy body, actually get something done). 

Good luck with your endeavor :thumbsup: !


----------



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, this should help me


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Installing conduit is like playing a game of chess, with the building as your opponent.

If you're not thinking 10-15 moves ahead, you will lose the game.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kev900 said:


> Thanks, this should help me


 If you have questions these guys are here to help..

Remember no question is stupid unless you know the answer already..:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> ..........Remember no question is stupid unless you know the answer already..:thumbsup:


The only stupid question is the one that never gets asked.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Seems like every time I tell some kid that, there are know stupid questions, they end up proving me wrong.

My advice is to try and remember that your pulling wire through the pipe after it's installed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> The only stupid question is the one that never gets asked.


 Even betterer:laughing:


----------



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

what about a good conduit reamer?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kev900 said:


> what about a good conduit reamer?


Klein 85191 all day long.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

kev900 said:


> I am currently doing my first year pre-app, and just got into the commercial/industrial section and was wondering if anyone had any tips or tricks on bending conduit? Anything would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Remember exposed pipe must look good but any pipe above a grid of in a wall just has to function not look perfect. Nothing irratates me more than watching someone try and make concealed work perfect.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Klein 85191 all day long.


I dont know, Ken, I sure am a fan of this one, and so is everyone who sees me use it...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> I dont know, Ken, I sure am a fan of this one, and so is everyone who sees me use it...






Now tighten the screw. :whistling2:


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Now tighten the screw. :whistling2:


the klein does not work so well on the larger set srews in steel fittings lately, really irritating!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I use combo pliers or channies to ream pipe up to 1". More than that and it's a file. 
Most of the time I screw the fittings down with a sq. driver.
The klein (or ideal) reamer work fine but it doesn't make it out of the tote very often.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

kev900 said:


> I am currently doing my first year pre-app, and just got into the commercial/industrial section and was wondering if anyone had any tips or tricks on bending conduit? Anything would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


There are a lot of threads similar to this on the site so you might try searching for some as there is a lot of good info in them for a new person.

Get one of these two books:
http://www.conduitbending.com/Home.htm OR

http://www.coxco.net/Conduit_pipe_Bending_Book_p/b0010.htm

Both are great and there is a lot of overlap btw the two but each has some things the other book does not cover.

The first one has less math but only deals w/rigid conduit.


----------



## electrolover (Feb 12, 2011)

kev900 said:


> I am currently doing my first year pre-app, and just got into the commercial/industrial section and was wondering if anyone had any tips or tricks on bending conduit? Anything would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



you will figure out how to bend pretty quick.
your tape measure and level are your best friend. every time you bend a 90 or offset use the level to make sure its right. make sure your pipe is level when your hanging it. measure off walls or other points or reference to make sure its straight. make sure your straps and couplings are tight. with compression you will need two pairs of channel locks to do it right.

mainly pay attention and try to do quality work that looks good, you will get faster with time. and dont be afraid to pull a pipe down to tweek it if needed.
the trade is going down hill, every one wants mc because its cheap. but the old school stuff is still important! greenlee makes a little book on bending with formulas on concentric bends. study up. if you walk on a job with 100 electricians only a few will know how to do it and they will be older men.

oh and dont forget to set a pull box every 80 feet or 360 deg max. 
and most of the time a kick will do when you think you need a back to back 90


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Best Advice given to me. Less bends are better. Like 480 said plan your runs.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

electrolover said:


> you will figure out how to bend pretty quick.
> your tape measure and level are your best friend. every time you bend a 90 or offset use the level to make sure its right. make sure your pipe is level when your hanging it. measure off walls or other points or reference to make sure its straight. make sure your straps and couplings are tight. with compression you will need two pairs of channel locks to do it right.
> 
> mainly pay attention and try to do quality work that looks good, you will get faster with time. and dont be afraid to pull a pipe down to tweek it if needed.
> ...


While I agree with everything said here, if there is any linear object that your pipe is parallel against, make sure the pipe is lined up with that, rather than being level or plumb.

The pipe could be crooked as a politician, but if everything else in the building is too, it usually looks fine and doesnt stand out...you follow?


----------



## electrolover (Feb 12, 2011)

if a wall is crooked keep the same distance from it and no one will know. but you still keep it level. even if the pipe right next to it is wavy my pipe is gonna be level.


----------



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, so far been bending pipe for 2 weeks and it feels like im gettin the hang of it.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Consolidate your runs. If you can run one 1" pipe to a box to power 8 small motors, then it's well worth derating the wire to do so. Just don't mix voltages and never ever put DC with AC.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kev900 said:


> Thanks, so far been bending pipe for 2 weeks and it feels like im gettin the hang of it.


 You must watch. (youtube home repair/tools pipe bending technique).

This is all you will ever need to perfect your skill. Just like the moron in the video. 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

> You must watch. (youtube home repair/tools pipe bending technique).
> 
> This is all you will ever need to perfect your skill. Just like the moron in the video.


haha what a fail of a bend. that would never work.


----------



## electrolover (Feb 12, 2011)

thats the stupidest thing i have ever seen!! that guy should be beaten with that bender.

dont use any foot pressure and over bend with a jerking motion. yep thats how i would do it, if i needed to get fired.

it really bumms me out that every guy with a screwdriver and a pocket knife thinks hes an electrician!
sorry if im too harsh but dang man. call an electrician mr handy man!!


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh, man. That video is something special! Can you imagine trying to pull wire through that kinked piece of garbage? The best part is that he finishes the bend, lifts it up, and any idiot can see that it's kinked and over-bent, but he refers to it as a 'nice 90 degree angle'. Wow. Just.... just.... wow.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

This is called "cahn-do-it." That man is exactly like every carpenter I've ever met. Doesn't that clown have a speed square? What's that foot pedal type dealie for? 

But hire an electrician to do your wiring, then bitch at him when he can't pull through your double kinked 120 degree 90.

I love the way he slides the bender on from the end of the pipe, as if the opening on one side of the bender doesn't exist. Reminds me of the clown who ran the coax in the parking garage of my apartment building. It's all in schedule 80 pvc...with white plumbers 90s. It goes everywhere, jampacked. He must have laid all the coax out and then slid the pvc over it one stick, one bend at a time.:thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Always try to get hooked up with the best "bender guy" on the Job. They normally start at 40, and older. Ya were crusty - but we can bend to beat the band!


When I first started I was working at a big pulp mill on a new turbine generator building project. Loooooooots of rigid conduit, lots of fancy bends. They paired me up with one of y'all "old fellas" who happened to be a master pipe bender. We'd sit out in the bending tent all day long bending, cutting, threading, etc. The other guys on the job would go around and take measurements and doodle a sketch of what they needed and then come out to us and place their "order." We'd do all the calculations and stuff. I learned a TON; it was very valuable.



> My Favorite book for pipe is Richard A. Cox's " _Electrician's Guide to_ _Conduit Bending" -_ simple, but effective.


Mine too :thumbup:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Cox's book is great. Shows you how to do EVERYTHING with conduit. Bends you will never make are explained as well as the every day stuff you will actually use. 

It's been said here before, but learn layout. It will become absolutely critical on larger conduit. Learn how to read the tinner's print. Make sure you get their shop drawing and not the engineer's drawing. They do vary!


----------

